# ***Please Read B4 Posting in General Information***



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Take a look and see if any other forums might give you more specific (less general) information and help.

Examples: Hip X-rays, limping dogs, throwing up could all go to the health section
Dog barking at neighbors could go to behavior
A favorite video could go to favorite videos
Pictures in pictures
And so on

This will get you better answers, or the kind of input you want (awww, cute pup!). 

List of forums:
*Suggestion & Comment Box*
*Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner *
*Introductions & Welcome Mat *
*Pictures! Pictures! Pictures! *
*Show Me Pictures *
*Monthly Photo Contest *
*Take a Poll *
*Current Dog Affairs *
*Favorite Links, Books and Videos! *
*Trading Post -> Non-Commercial Trades and Sales *
*General Information *
*Stories *
*Braggs!!! *
*Happy Birthday / Gotcha Day *
* In Loving Memory *
*Preparing to Say Good Bye *
*Events & Club Info *
*General Puppy Stuff *
*Choosing A Puppy *
*Training Our Puppy (basic) *
*Puppy Behavior *
*Feeding Our Puppy *
*Development & Socialization *
*Ears Up?????? *
*Training Theory & Methods *
*How do I (teach my dog to)? *
* Equipment (how to use/where to find) *
* General Behavior *
*Aggression (the good, the bad & the ugly) *
*Finding a Good Trainer *
* Urgent *
*Non-Urgent GSD Rescue & Adoption *
*Follow-up from *
*Rescue, Foster & Adoption Information (General) *
*Rescue Stories & Where are they now? *
*Rescue Transport. How YOU can HELP *
*Lost and Found *
*Health Issues *
*Diet & Nutrition *
*B.A.R.F./Raw Feeding *
*Basic Care *
*Recipes *
*The Senior Dog *
*Holistic/Homeopathic Practices *
* Choosing A Breeder *
*Thinking About Becoming A Breeder? *
*Breeding - General *
*Bloodlines & Pedigrees *
*The Breed Standard *
*Genetic Issues *
*Critique My Dog *
*Breeder's Chat Place *
*Schutzhund/IPO Training *
*Other Protection Sports *
*Obedience & Rally *
*Herding *
*Tracking *
*Agility *
*Showing (Conformation) *
*Miscellaneous Dog Sports *
*Club Info & Events Schedule *
*Working Dogs *
*Search & Rescue *
*Guide, Therapy & Service Dogs *
*K-9 Police & Protection Dogs *
*Military Dogs *
*Chat Room *
*Fun and Games Room *
*Web Board Testing*

Thanks!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Bumping as a reminder.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Reminder - look at all the other sections available to you for your post before posting in General Info...these other sections will allow you to get more specific responses...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

:bump: for better info


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have locked some threads this morning that were in General Information with a hint as to where to re-post them. Thank you for doing that. 

Faster to lock and post than to move a ton of posts out of general info to places where they will get better, more appropriate responses or where they belong so that people can find them when looking for information. 

General information is for: "Topics that do not fit into any of the other categories."


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

:bump:

Reminder! Your dog stories go in stories. Your behavior questions go in behavior. Your puppy questions go in the puppy section, and so on. 

Thanks!


----------

